# Polish makes it shine not wax ?



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

This guy seems to know exactly what if is on about , and like him i can't tell any different between one wax or another . So what do you guys think of statement from about 11 mins to 13 mins


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh no here we go again...


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha this was all kicking off in the 'best wax for under £100' thread


----------



## spence (Nov 24, 2011)

Good Christ does this need another thread


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I knew exactly which video that was before I even clicked on the link lol. Great video though Junkman!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Boyasaka have a read through here mate, this is people's views lol.

Oh and you may get some tips on steak too while your at it :lol: (don't ask)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=293816


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Better not get involved in this one


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nooooooooooooo quick run every man for him self


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Sorry for repeating this , did not read about previous ones


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

boyasaka said:


> Sorry for repeating this , did not read about previous ones


Dont worry buddy :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought it was standard procedure to wait 7 days until starting this again? It's only been a couple...:lol:

Anyway, to conclude, here's some meat:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

No comment.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

This has gone way over my head. Think I need to read this other thread.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

rayner said:


> Boyasaka have a read through here mate, this is people's views lol.
> 
> Oh and you may get some tips on steak too while your at it :lol: (don't ask)
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=293816


i found his tips on the steak alot better then his tips on detailing 
only watched 2 of his videos and well i wont watch any more, he has a saying something about haters hate which is real aimed at pro detailers, them that do this for not just a living but are proud and passionate about what they do, apparently none agree with what he says. I know which i would put my money on. Thats the trouble with internet especially you tube, anyone can post about anything make it fun and some people who know no better will follow. 
I'm no carpenter but with a few vids which i spend talking and some tools, plenty of novices would be fooled.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

millns84 said:


> I thought it was standard procedure to wait 7 days until starting this again? It's only been a couple...:lol:
> 
> Anyway, to conclude, here's some meat:


sometimes 7 days is far toooooooooooooooo long


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> No comment.


you chicken  :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

It all comes down to how well you did your claying and correction and polishing of the paint that gives you the final gloss before applying a wax /sealant , so in my opinion just say you want to get the extra gloss from the paint and you jewel the paint for hours then I would say your 95% got the paint with perfect gloss and adding a wax or sealant gives you the last 5% gloss plus protects the shine you have just spend hours achieving :thumb:

So happy buffing :buffer:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

neil b said:


> It all comes down to how well you did your claying and correction and polishing of the paint that gives you the final gloss before applying a wax /sealant , so in my opinion just say you want to get the extra gloss from the paint and you jewel the paint for hours then I would say your 95% got the paint with perfect gloss and adding a wax or sealant gives you the last 5% gloss plus protects the shine you have just spend hours achieving :thumb:
> 
> So happy buffing :buffer:


although i agree with the majority of it comes from polishing if you chose the wrong lsp for the colour all the hard work is ruined imo


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> although i agree with the majority of it comes from polishing if you chose the wrong lsp for the colour all the hard work is ruined imo


LSP Doesnt add anything to the finish any way


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Yip I agree that's when it comes down to trial and error with products , some sealants can have the sterile look compared to a warm look of a wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> LSP Doesnt add anything to the finish any way


:lol::lol::lol::lol: it does it adds protection


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: it does it adds protection


No it dont


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> No it dont


thats just you doing it wrong


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> thats just you doing it wrong


Check out the best wax for £100 There is a picture for you


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

kempe said:


> Check out the best wax for £100 There is a picture for you


just had a look


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

kempe said:


> Check out the best wax for £100 There is a picture for you


Are you testing hydrophobic vs hydrophilic coatings again Kempe? Or just give your Exo a wipe over with APC? :lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Are you testing hydrophobic vs hydrophilic coatings again Kempe? Or just give your Exo a wipe over with APC? :lol:


^All of the above^ :lol:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> i found his tips on the steak alot better then his tips on detailing
> only watched 2 of his videos and well i wont watch any more, he has a saying something about haters hate which is real aimed at pro detailers, them that do this for not just a living but are proud and passionate about what they do, apparently none agree with what he says. I know which i would put my money on. Thats the trouble with internet especially you tube, anyone can post about anything make it fun and some people who know no better will follow.
> I'm no carpenter but with a few vids which i spend talking and some tools, plenty of novices would be fooled.


If you remotely have the knowledge to do so along with the balls, I would love to see you pick my videos apart and show the world where I am wrong. While you're at it, could you please direct me to any of your professional writeup's AND/OR videos where you show folks anything about detailing. Let's see what you actually know and not what you CLAIM to know.

That's the problem with the Internet. Too many people can put their foot in their mouth without realizing just how stupid they sound.

I'm waiting.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> No comment.


Me too this topics been totally exhausted and posting again ain't gonna achieve much:thumb:

Although will add junkman its your attitiude thats doing you no favours imo not particularly your argument:wave:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

msb said:


> Me too this topics been totally exhausted and posting again ain't gonna achieve much:thumb:
> 
> Although will add junkman its your attitiude thats doing you no favours imo not particularly your argument:wave:


And that attitude would be?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the post above mine, for a start, not to mention all the other ones in previous similar threads, i'm not really looking for an argument (Getting rather bored of late with argumentative people) it was just an observation thats all


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

msb said:


> Well the post above mine, for a start, not to mention all the other ones in previous similar threads, i'm not really looking for an argument (Getting rather bored of late with argumentative people) it was just an observation thats all


There's a reason I posted that. Here's why.

Cheekymonkey accused me of not knowing what I am doing when it comes to detailing. He claims to have ONLY watched 2 of my videos and yet, this is the conclusion that he has come to. There are COUNTLESS individuals on THIS forum alone who will wholeheartedly disagree with him, alone with the thousands of others on many detailing forums across the Internet. The ONLY reason that I am here is to help those seeking help. I am not selling anything nor am I looking for any financial game. I don't even do this stuff for a living. It doesn't pay remotely what I need to live on.

I have started 27 threads on this forum with only two of them not being of an instructional nature. Cheeky, who has been here since 2008 has started 17 threads and not ONE of them have been of an instructional nature. Yet, he wants to call me out and say that I have no clue as to what I'm talking about. Of all the nerve, that takes silliness and ignorance to a totally different level. People in glass houses...

With all the clinics I put on and the endorsements that companies try an get me to do, I would say that I must be one who has somewhat of a clue. So to have someone slander my name is not something that I take lightly. I come from a very proud heritage and am a member of a very proud organization so you'll have to excuse me if I stand up to any ridicule. After all, I set the mark pretty high for myself and the organizations that I associate with. If it wasn't for that, I'd never had the strength to earn a set of these...










They separate the men from the boys on this side of the pond but are globally recognized as who you're gonna call when all hell hits the fan.

Peace out bro'.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't think anyone would doubt your abilities to detail having watched your videos, some subjects such as wax or sealant etc are always going to be hot topics resulting in disagreements, the nature of forums i guess:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

I see that. I didn't know that this was a common occurrence on this forum. Now that I have spoken my opinion on the subject, I won't have a need to do it with the next thread. Everyone knows where I stand.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Me too, opinions are always gonna differ but doesn't mean we can't all get along and learn from each other:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sigh..I don't know whether to laugh or cry with these threads.Good fun for the observers,but as a participant i am truly knackered.It's like a boxing match that's gone on for 50 rounds.Trouble is we're all too stubborn lol


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Sigh..I don't know whether to laugh or cry with these threads.Good fun for the observers,but as a participant i am truly knackered.It's like a boxing match that's gone on for 50 rounds.Trouble is we're all too stubborn lol


very true:thumb:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Corporal junkman?


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

Mattodl said:


> Corporal junkman?


In the flesh. :thumb:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Junkman tells you the easy simplistic way to hit good results.
This is something gained from years of experience.
He is perfectly correct in what he says about polish creating the shine NOT the wax.
If anyone took the time to actually find out what a wax or a sealer is ( the clue is in the name) then you would KNOW that wax is a sacrifcial layer than only very slightly if at all improves the finish by making it look wetter. Sealer seals the microscopic pores in the paint.
Apply either over poorly prepped paint and all you do is highlight your incompetence at doing the full job correctly.
The finish is gained in the polishing and refining or jewelling stages then wax to make it look wetter and protect your hard work with a layer that we know and accept will wear away over time leaving your decently prepped paint unscathed.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well said Allen. Its all in the prep, so spending a few quid on a cheap polish and then a say £100 on a wax wont do anything if the preps poor. I always spend a bit more on a decent polish to make sure I can get the best finish possibly


----------



## Junkman2008 (May 8, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> Well said Allen. Its all in the prep, so spending a few quid on a cheap polish and then a say £100 on a wax wont do anything if the preps poor. I always spend a bit more on a decent polish to make sure I can get the best finish possibly


It's just like building a house. You have to start with a solid foundation or the rest will be worthless. :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> If you remotely have the knowledge to do so along with the balls, I would love to see you pick my videos apart and show the world where I am wrong. While you're at it, could you please direct me to any of your professional writeup's AND/OR videos where you show folks anything about detailing. Let's see what you actually know and not what you CLAIM to know.
> 
> That's the problem with the Internet. Too many people can put their foot in their mouth without realizing just how stupid they sound.
> 
> I'm waiting.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
the problem with the internet is it lets people like you that think they know put there stupidity over to people who know, no better, as for picking you videos. i love spit shining and anyone who knows anything about spit shining will know it is not done with meg 205 a white pad and a da as you do in your video. its only them that no nothing who will believe your b*llsh*t. The pros dont hate you as you try and make out, they hate the way you manipulate those who no nothing. 
i agree with the foot in the mouth on internet, its time you took yours out and learned proper detailing before you mess it up for someone else, you know like your video on how to apply a sealant and you didnt even have the comon sense to realise you was using an AIO the thing you say you dont llike and wont use, thats a :newbie: mistake. so as i keep asking what sealant and wax do you use? O sorry know what sealant you use its that AIO :lol::lol::lol:

a


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheekymonkey - lay off the abussive posts please..


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

monkeyclown, show god damn videos or photos. You got NONE.GTFO. Simple as that. BTW what word BASICS says to u? 3 step polishing and jeweling? Come on now, get lost kiddo.
Oh and i got low post count, damn, i don't even exist. If i were spamming in every thread i would be forum PRO:lol::lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

can we all play nice please - or thread gets closed.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

kin hell peeps i thought we where here to help each other out not who is right and wrong , same as some people love and get on great with some products and others cant , we are all here for the same reason !


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Junkman2008 said:


> There's a reason I posted that. Here's why.
> 
> Cheekymonkey accused me of not knowing what I am doing when it comes to detailing. He claims to have ONLY watched 2 of my videos and yet, this is the conclusion that he has come to. There are COUNTLESS individuals on THIS forum alone who will wholeheartedly disagree with him, alone with the thousands of others on many detailing forums across the Internet. The ONLY reason that I am here is to help those seeking help. I am not selling anything nor am I looking for any financial game. I don't even do this stuff for a living. It doesn't pay remotely what I need to live on.
> 
> ...


wow you been doin your home work on me :lol::lol::lol:
out of all them followers you have how many are pro? there is alot more to detailing then starting 27 threads, and just because you start that many thread doesn't mean you know what your doing, i have watch more of your videos thats where i picked up your tips on spit polishing :lol::lol: . never seen it done like that before. Another think i dont like is every video you have a dig at pro's, make them out to be cheats and thiefs, how dare you these guys have forgot more than you will ever know but to the novices they know no better but thats what your praying on, the ones with no or little Knowledge you can manipulate. 
You say you are only doing it to help people but have never denied you got payed by adams to do videos using there products, thats another question you seem to duck and dive, do you do your classes for free? or are you being paid for them?. 
Although i have every respect for all the men in the services just what does that have to do with detailing or is it just another change the subject plot


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Love it when a thread turns into a slanging match!!!

Junkman ftw!!!


----------



## Jonesy_135 (Jan 5, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> the problem with the internet is it lets people like you that think they know put there stupidity over to people who know, no better, as for picking you videos. i love spit shining and anyone who knows anything about spit shining will know it is not done with meg 205 a white pad and a da as you do in your video. its only them that no nothing who will believe your b*llsh*t. The pros dont hate you as you try and make out, they hate the way you manipulate those who no nothing.
> i agree with the foot in the mouth on internet, its time you took yours out and learned proper detailing before you mess it up for someone else, you know like your video on how to apply a sealant and you didnt even have the comon sense to realise you was using an AIO the thing you say you dont llike and wont use, thats a :newbie: mistake. so as i keep asking what sealant and wax do you use? O sorry know what sealant you use its that AIO :lol::lol::lol:


Pissing contests like this are what annoy me in forums... If you wanna slate someone do it in a PM and let the thread stay on topic.... :wall:

At least link to some helpful thread that you have posted to balance out your argument


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

WashMitt said:


> Love it when a thread turns into a slanging match!!!
> 
> Junkman ftw!!!


There seems to be plenty of slanging match threads to choose from of late


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

ph0 said:


> monkeyclown, show god damn videos or photos. You got NONE.GTFO. Simple as that. BTW what word BASICS says to u? 3 step polishing and jeweling? Come on now, get lost kiddo.
> Oh and i got low post count, damn, i don't even exist. If i were spamming in every thread i would be forum PRO:lol::lol:


:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> cheekymonkey - lay off the abussive posts please..


abussive?


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Show off your awesome polishing skills dawg:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Kev asked you guys nicely to quit and you didn't


----------

